

Microsoft Just Made the Definitive 1990s Nostalgia Video - sonabinu
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/01/25/internet_explorer_ad_microsoft_taps_1990s_nostalgia_to_tout_ie10.html

======
RRRA
In other words:

\- what happened in the 90s stays in the 90s.

\- 20+ years late?

\- And that video game is from 1974! :P

